# Warnung vor angeblicher "Telekom-Rechnung"!!!



## Greenhorn (4 Dezember 2005)

Habe gerade eben angebliche Online-Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom in meiner Mailbox gefunden. Allerdings stimmte dann doch mein Name in der Adresse nicht und Dateianhang war eine "Rechnung.pdf.exe". Bingo!
Das sind dann aber so die Augenblicke, wo man doch ins Grübeln kommt, ob das nicht doch echt sein könnte :roll:  

Deshalb dachte ich, ich informier ich euch erstmal. *Also nicht lang überlegen, weg mit dem Ding!* :evil: 
Oder will jemand das Viech haben ... zwecks Analyse oder so ?


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2005)

Das scheint ein Dauerbrenner zu sein, kommt in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder mal auf, siehe auch > HIER <.


----------



## Greenhorn (4 Dezember 2005)

Jo! Wenige Sekunden später kam eine E-Mail von der "Deutschen Bank". Das war einfach, weil ich nix mit Ackermanns Verein zu tun habe. Mit der Telekom aber schon und zuzutraun, das die einem "aus Versehen" unverlangt Rechnungen zustellen, ist denen auch  :roll: 

Mir ist dabei nur wieder klar geworden, wie leicht man, trotz Erfahrung und Mißtrauen, auf so eine Tretmine latschen kann ...

Allen viel Glück, eine saubere Festplatte und einen schönen 2. Advent ! :santa2: :santa2:


----------



## UlliZ (13 Dezember 2005)

*gefälschte Telekom-Rechnungen*

Wenn ihr z.B. den Text (angeblich von <[email protected]>)

_Guten Tag,

die Gesamtsumme für Ihre Rechnung im Monat November 2005 beträgt: 577.75 Euro. 
Mit dieser E-Mail erhalten Sie Ihre aktuelle Rechnung und - soweit von Ihnen beauftragt - die Einzelverbindungsübersicht _[...blablabla...]

auf den Schirm bekommt ist klar: *sofort löschen, hier verbirgt sich ein Trojaner drin.*

Leicht erkennbar daran, daß die original-T-Com-Rechnungsanlagen eine pdf-Datei mit 70-80k "Gewicht" sind, die Trojaner-mail bringt es nur auf 5 k.

Für mich noch leichter erkennbar, denn ich nutze "Rechnung-Online" gar nicht. 

Greenie hat recht, bloß nicht unbedarft irgendwohinclicken, schon gar nicht bei solchen mails.

Ich sehe mir so Dinger immer erst mal , mit einem Hilfsprogramm, genauer an:
Bei dieser mail ist z.B. der Mailinhalt (html-Text) selbst kryptifiziert, riecht also förmlich nach einem Wurm, Trojaner & Co..

So

```
PK ²[email protected]„ $,
24RŒ¥nE©•V,Z«¢ˆ€
q©Uê® (ÑbÃ.eÞ3ûhŸ>×ï÷^×ûÇûÇ{‡Ã™sïsŸó9s&$3øn*ä!Âƒ‚¢TÍ ý¿
```
sehen dann die ersten Zeilen aus  .

Ulli
(der sich fragt, was dieser Trojaner bewirkt. *Passwortausspähung *z.B.? Und hier noch eine Quizfrage: wie kommt man, bei einer Grundgebühr von 15,66, und maximal rund 20 EUR (wenn überhaupt) jeweils für dsl, Flatrate und Sprachflatrate heutzutage eigentlich auf eine T-Com-Monatsrechnung über *577.75 *Euro? *Nachdenken *hilft bei diesem Spam auch manchmal schon weiter...)


----------



## Bomi (13 Dezember 2005)

*Re: gefälschte Telekom-Rechnungen*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> T-Com-Monatsrechnung über *577.75 *Euro? *Nachdenken *hilft bei diesem Spam auch manchmal schon weiter...)


Diese hohen Beträge sind doch absichtliche Panikmache, damit die Leuite sofort und ohne nachzudenken den Anhang aufmachen und gucken, wofür sie denn soviel bezahlen sollen...


----------



## UlliZ (15 Dezember 2005)

*Panikmache mit Mondpreisen*

Dan wäre doch noch *"effektiver"* in etwa folgender Text  :

  "Guten Tag, hier spricht Ihre *Deutsche Bank*, wir bestätigen freundlichst die *Abbuchung von Ihrem Konto in Höhe von 8.713,40 Euro *zugunsten von _"moneygram", Ihr weltweiter Bargeldtransferservice, Namibia, South West Africa, Mr. Mombosio Bringal, 43 Mombasa St. _
Durch diese Buchung wird leider Ihr Dispokredit überzogen. Wir bitten um gelegentlichen Kontoausgleich.
*Näheres entnehmen Sie anliegendem Kontoauszug*"

Auf diese mail hin clicken bestimmt noch mehr Leute in Panik sofort auf das attachement :evil: .


----------



## SEP (15 Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich morgen so ne Mail bekomme, UlliZ, werde ich versuchen, Ihren Klarnamen zu finden  :lol:


----------

